# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C >  زبان C++‎0X

## PC2st

در مقاله زیر توضیحاتی داده شده...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B0x

آیا کامپایلر مناسبی (تحت ویندوز) برایش هست؟

----------


## Nima_NF

C++‎0x استاندارد نسخه بعدی ++C هست که هنوز در حال توسعه است و قرار است در سال 2009 ارائه شود که آن وقت اسم آن می شود  C++‎09 و در صورت ارائه دیرتر شاهد عدد هگز مثل a به جای x خواهیم بود (2010 و ...) .
بسیاری از قابلیت های TR1 که ++C را توسعه می دهد در این سری استاندارد قرار می گیرد.

----------


## PC2st

ممنون... بله هنوز بطور نهایی ارائه نشده است.

خوب میشد که کامپایلری تحت ویندوز وجود می داشت تا بصورت آزمایشی از بیشتر ویژگیهای C++‎0x در جهت آشنایی استفاده کنیم.

مطمئن نیستم اما به نظر در لینوکس، کامپایلر GCC این کار را انجام میدهد (به صورت ناکامل و ناقص و کاملا آزمایشی).
http://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx0x.html

----------


## Nima_NF

تقریبا کم کم همه کامپایلر ها در حال ارائه آزمایشی TR1 هستند ، مثلا توسط کامپایلر 2008 ++ visual  C با یک update  برای MFC/TR1 که به آن نام سرویس پک صفر را دادند می شود شروع به کار کرد، تازه هم ارائه شده . و همین طور gcc که می دانید.

http://blogs.msdn.com/vcblog

----------


## Nima_NF

> من تازه دارم برنامه نویسی c را می خوانم میشه بگید کدوم تاپیک آموزش آن را دارد


کاربران گرامی این تاپیک مربوط به گفتگوی فنی در مورد C++‎0x هست ، لطفا دقت کنید.

سوالات خود را می توانید در بخش ++C/C بپرسید ، در حال حاضر آموزش خاصی وجود ندارد. اما به زودی آموزش برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز در بخش ویژوال استادیو آغاز می شود.

----------


## C++‎Lover

Visual C++‎ 2010 که هم اکنون نسخه CTP قابل دانلود از سایت مایکروسافت است برخی از قابلیتهای C++‎0x رو پیاده سازی کرده که به شرح زیر است:
lambdas
auto
static_assert
rvalue references

همچنین Intel C++‎ Compiler V11.0 که من الان خودم دارم ازش استفاده میکنم و خیلی کامپایلر توپسیه هم اکنون قابلیتهای زیر رو از C++‎0x پیاده سازی کرده.
Empty macro arguments
Variadic macros
Type long long
Trailing comma in enum definition
Concatenation of mixed-width string literals
Extended friend declarations
Use of ">>" to close two template argument lists
Relaxed rules for use of "typename"
Relaxed rules for disambiguation using the "template" keyword
Copy constructor does not need to be callable on direct reference
Binding to class rvalue
"extern template" to suppress instantiation of an entity
"auto" type specifier
decltype operator
static_assert
compliant __func__
lambda expressions


در ضمن GCC فقط مخصوص linux نیست. برای مثال MinGW باینری کامپایل شده GCC 4.3 رو شامل میشه.

----------

